# iPad drawing of Poodle



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:clap2: I want your drawing in a silver on a T-shirt, please! Very well done!!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I never thought of that. I could do that.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Definitely DO IT!! :nod:


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

wow - that's cool. I'll take it in black.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

So cool!!! That would make a great iPad background.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good Good Good!!!!


----------

